# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Czerwone plamy na skórze

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Dziś rano pojawiła się wysypka na moim ciele. Kompletnie nie wiem co robić. Dzwoniłem do mojej przychodni, aby zarejestrować się do dermatologa, niestety muszę czekać do końca sierpnia. 
Tak wygląda wysypka:
http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/...306bb58d1.html
Jest ona na całym ciele i strasznie swędzi.

----------

